# Ford 4x4 F-250 1999-2000 7.3 Diesel



## DodgerFan (Jan 3, 2010)

Guy's I no NOTHING about diesel. Is this a good truck to push snow ? Is this a good motor ? What are your thought's about the V-10 ? Looking @ buying one today then put a plow on it.

Thanks


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

The 7.3 is awesome. Just check the oil pan. They tend to rust out and you have to pull engine to change. Other than that its awesome.


----------



## DodgerFan (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks ! How many miles will this thing go ? How many is too many miles ? Do you know if this is a good truck to push snow ?


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

7.3's are great motors and superduty's are great trucks. The motor will last a long time. I have seen many with over 300k. Even though they last I try to buy with as low of miles as I can.
Robert


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

My friend bought an 03 with 160,000 miles and it drives like a new truck. Lower is always better but I wouldnt be scared of mileage if the price is right.


----------



## DodgerFan (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks for everything guys ! I have 1 more question, how do these things (7.3 dieles) do compared to gas as for as mileage ect ?


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Much better milage. In a reg cab that truck should get over 20mpg. With a V-10 you would be lucky to get over 13mpg.
Robert


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

no offense i have a 2000 regular cab and cruising a straight 400 mile highway run, the most ive ever gotten is 18mpg i cannot top that. i havent had my chip custom tuned yet, the 18mpg was strictly stock.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

DodgerFan;953182 said:


> ... What are your thought's about the V-10 ?....


My primary truck this season has been the 2009 F550 V10 SRW 4x4, 9'6" Fisher XtremeV SS, 2 yd SS Smith Vbox Salter.

This is a great truck, I have to say I do enjoy the Deisel more though, primarily because with the dual batteries you have almost no power issues (lights fading, etc) and the more and lower torque really allows you to push some serious snow piles back.

That said though, I have no complaints really. Hell, half the time when the salter is full I don't even plow in 4wh.

here is a really crappy picture from 2 nights ago.


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

DodgerFan;953225 said:


> Thanks for everything guys ! I have 1 more question, how do these things (7.3 dieles) do compared to gas as for as mileage ect ?


With my SRW F350 with 3.73s driving it like I stole it I get 15mpg. I've heard of guys who drive like grandpa getting 20+

A dually while towing heavy will likely get around 11mpg. From what I hear a V10 while towing a similar load would get around 5-7mpg.


----------



## DodgerFan (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks for all the info guys ! Going too look at it again thia afternoon !


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

The 7.3 was regarded as Fords best diesel ever made. Some compare it to being just as good as a cummins. They are great engines.


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

Have a '99 F550 w/ 7.3L. Compared to my other (6.0 & 6.4) this motor is a champ. Mine has 113,000 miles and the most I have ever done are oil/fluid filters changes etc (knock on wood). I can see my oil pan is starting to rust pretty bad, buts its also 11 years old. Otherwise you can't go wrong.


----------



## DodgerFan (Jan 3, 2010)

Thank for everything guy's ! Unfortunetly when I got over thier late yesterday it was Sold, I'll keep my eye out for one though. Been wanting one for a while but had been looking at the V-10 but after hearing all the great feedback the V-10 is OUT !

Thanks Again !!!


----------



## timberseal (Jul 24, 2008)

The V10 is a great motor too ... it just likes to eat fuel! I have a 7.3 and a V-10 and the V-10 easily uses about twice the fuel plowing.


----------



## mwalsh9152 (Dec 30, 2008)

Ive had both, and you really cant go wrong with either. I had a 97 F-250 with 4:10's and with the cruise set at 70mph it got 21mpg. My 99 ex cab V-10 got 13 on the highway, and maybe 8 around town. Friends who have the newer version of the v-10 tell me that they get upwards of 15mpg out of theirs on the highway. I never plowed with either of mine so I couldnt help with that info....however I will be plowing with my powerstroke Bronco, hopefully this winter.

I wouldnt hesitate to buy either, if you can find a great deal on a V-10 with under 120k on it I you certainly wont regret it....provided you cant find a good deal on a diesel first!


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

abbe;953255 said:


> no offense i have a 2000 regular cab and cruising a straight 400 mile highway run, the most ive ever gotten is 18mpg i cannot top that. i havent had my chip custom tuned yet, the 18mpg was strictly stock.


All depends on the gears. I I get 20's all day in my Ex and my buddy doesn;t get that ever with his F350. I always drive it like i stole it.. But i do have a chip,filter and exhaust. It plows and tows great. I filled mine up thurday morning then plowed all day and night then went to top it off again on friday morning and it only took $37 bucks to refill it. My route is that many mile but that is a ton of running/idle time to not use much fuel.


----------

